# Pdx Doug Hits 7000



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW THAT'S AWESOME!!









Congrats Doug








Keep Em Comin!

Tami


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Way to go Doug.







 

You're well over 8,000 posts if you count all of your multiple personalities.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

geesh - 2000  *blink* 4000  *blink* 5000  *blink*blink* 7000  posts!

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!  CONGRATS, PROFESSOR PDX !!!!

Your knowledge, experiences, skills, sense of balance & inquiry, together with amazingly consistant respect for everyone else's opinions even when they are very different from your own, (not to mention a great sense of humor) are truly impressive and simply huge assets to this Forum. Thanks (from KB, too) for all you've done for us !!! (even the required house repairs have turned out for the best)


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

When you hit 7000 and you're ahead of the HootBobber by some 200, it's time to get a life now!!!














or a Outbacker tattoo of your accompolishment, you don't dare.

It seems the last few weeks all I see is PDX-something or another

Nice job!!!







that's a lot of typing


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats on the achievement Doug!!!

I may have actually learned something from like, half of them









I think half of the posts were in conjunction with a conveyor belt









Steve


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Congratulations Doug!!!









I always enjoy reading your posts and have learned a thing or two also.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Doug on Hitting the Big 7000 
You the man









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Seems like last week, we were congradulating 5000. Oh, right, it was last month
















Congradulations

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I heard he quit his regular job just so he could stay up 'round the clock to add to his post numbers!

That must be true; how else could someone get to 7000 in such a short time.









Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I heard he quit his regular job just so he could stay up 'round the clock to add to his post numbers!
> 
> That must be true; how else could someone get to 7000 in such a short time.
> 
> ...


hmmmm....wonder how far & wide that  *rumor* will fly here on OB.com


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Congratulations Doug!

On the surface, it seems as if there is nothing else to do in Oregon except post on this site!









Seriously, I always enjoy your insight, your knowledge and your sense of humor.

Thank you, and keep up the great work!

Dan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

3LEES said:


> On the surface, it seems as if there is nothing else to do in Oregon except post on this site!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good one.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm telling your boss. You have one of those fake spreadsheets that pops up every time he passes your office, right?









Congratulations . . . . . . . I think.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Doug









Congrats on reaching 7000!
I love reading each and every one of your posts...I'm either going to chuckle or learn something, that's what makes them so special









Keep going!!
Dawn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Doug

Congrats!!!!!!!! 7000 Posts all while moving backwards on a conveyor moving forward









Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thor said:


> Doug
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!! 7000 Posts all while moving backwards on a conveyor moving forward
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!!

but which way are the wheels turning?









Steve


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

3LEES said:


> On the surface, it seems as if there is nothing else to do in Oregon except post on this site!


Some of us in Oregon_ *have *_ a life


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind comments everybody (Even you, Ed!







).
It is an honor to be a part of such a great family.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I heard he quit his regular job just so he could stay up 'round the clock to add to his post numbers!
> 
> That must be true; how else could someone get to 7000 in such a short time.
> 
> ...


hmmmm....wonder how far & wide that  *rumor* will fly here on OB.com








[/quote]

It's made it from Texas to New England so far!! Hee Hee!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> On the surface, it seems as if there is nothing else to do in Oregon except post on this site!


Some of us in Oregon_ *have *_ a life






















[/quote]

Key word..."some"


----------

